# Suche Klimaanlage mit Anti-Allergie Funktion



## warawarawiiu (29. Mai 2018)

Hi,
Ich wusste leider nicht wohin damit.... Deswegen packe ich es hier rein.... Und irgendwie profitiert mein PC ja auch davon. 

Ich möchte in meinem Schlafzimmer (ca. 10 qm-mein PC steht da auch) 
gerne eine stand alone Klimaanlage haben..... Einfach eine die man wie einen Ventilator in den Raum stellt und die bspw. im Sommer von 35 Grad auf 20 runterkeuhlt. 

Ein Staub und allergie Filter waere auch toll, da ich allergie er bin. 

Ziel soll einfach sein:
-Angenehme Raumtemperatur von 20 Grad auch im Sommer
-Staub und pollenfilter für saubere luft
- ein besser gekühlte PC der weniger Staub und Pollen Dreck abbekommt (als netter Nebeneffekt zu meiner besseren Gesundheit)

Ich kenn mich leider überhaupt nicht aus..... Ich werde so bis 1000(?)€ ausgeben?
Wenn es billiger ist, waere toll, wenn es nur teurer was funktionsfähiges gibt, dann gebe ich aber un(gerne) trotzdem mehr aus 

Danke für eure Hilfe.... Evtl kann das ja ein mod verschieben.... Ich wusste nicht wohin damit


----------



## Laudian (29. Mai 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich möchte in meinem Schlafzimmer gerne eine stand alone Klimaanlage haben..... Einfach eine die man wie einen Ventilator in den Raum stellt und die bspw. im Sommer von 35 Grad auf 20 runterkeuhlt.



Ich fürchte ich muss dich enttäuschen, aber die Physik sagt hier ganz klar Nein. Wärme muss irgendwohin. Das ist so, als würdest du dir einen offenen Kühlschrank ins Zimmer stellen - auf der einen Seite kommt warme Luft raus, auf der anderen Seite kalte Luft.

Klimaanlagen benötigen immer eine Verbindung mit der Außenwelt, damit die warme Luft nach draußen kann.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich muss dich enttäuschen, aber die Physik sagt hier ganz klar Nein. Wärme muss irgendwohin. Das ist so, als würdest du dir einen offenen Kühlschrank ins Zimmer stellen - auf der einen Seite kommt warme Luft raus, auf der anderen Seite kalte Luft.
> 
> Klimaanlagen benötigen immer eine Verbindung mit der Außenwelt, damit die warme Luft nach draußen kann.



Diese doofe Thermodynamik.... Die könnte ich schon im Studium nicht leiden 

Nein Schlauch aus dem Fenster hängen will ich aber auch nicht 

Dann werde ich im Sommer eben wieder mit teiefender Nase und schweissgebadet mich nachts in den Schlaf trinken müssen


----------



## Lok92 (29. Mai 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Diese doofe Thermodynamik.... Die könnte ich schon im Studium nicht leiden
> 
> Nein Schlauch aus dem Fenster hängen will ich aber auch nicht
> 
> Dann werde ich im Sommer eben wieder mit teiefender Nase und schweissgebadet mich nachts in den Schlaf trinken müssen



Ich fühle mit dir, hab selbst im Sommer 33-36° bei mir am Dachboden^^


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Mai 2018)

Es gibt aber gute Splitgeräte, da ist ein Teil draußen befestigt und ein Teil drinnen.
Ohne Schlauch nach draußen oder Splitgerät kann es nicht funktionieren, wie Laudian schon richtig geschrieben hat.

Aber wenn es daran scheitert, kann ich dich damit trösten, das du so einen Haufen Geld sparst, denn zum einen sind die Klimageräte nicht billig, das ist aber noch gar nichts daran gemessen, was sie auf Dauer an Energie verbrauchen, erstrecht wenn du von ca. 35°C auf 20°C runter kühlen willst, da wird man auf Dauer arm bei und bekommt obendrein häßliche Atemwegserkrankungen, denn in Klimaanlagen können sich Keime gut ansiedeln und das Temperaturgefälle, wenn man dann mal raus geht oder wieder aus der Hitze rein kommt, ist alles andere als gesund.
Ich würde mich dann also eher nach einer anderen Wohnung umschauen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Mai 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber gute Splitgeräte, da ist ein Teil draußen befestigt und ein Teil drinnen.
> Ohne Schlauch nach draußen oder Splitgerät kann es nicht funktionieren, wie Laudian schon richtig geschrieben hat.
> 
> Aber wenn es daran scheitert, kann ich dich damit trösten, das du so einen Haufen Geld sparst, denn zum einen sind die Klimageräte nicht billig, das ist aber noch gar nichts daran gemessen, was sie auf Dauer an Energie verbrauchen, erstrecht wenn du von ca. 35°C auf 20°C runter kühlen willst, da wird man auf Dauer arm bei und bekommt obendrein häßliche Atemwegserkrankungen, denn in Klimaanlagen können sich Keime gut ansiedeln und das Temperaturgefälle, wenn man dann mal raus geht oder wieder aus der Hitze rein kommt, ist alles andere als gesund.
> Ich würde mich dann also eher nach einer anderen Wohnung umschauen.



Ich wollte das hauptsächlich für die 2-3 warmen Monate im Jahr im Sommer, und da auch nur nachts beim Schlafen (schlafe gerne kühl) 
Aktjell gehts ja noch mit den aussentemperaturen 

Naja, ne. Eure Wohnung brauch ich nicht.... Bin ja nicht im Dachgeschoss wo man direkt schmilzt^^


----------



## megasthenes (29. Mai 2018)

Deckenventilator.


----------



## RtZk (29. Mai 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich wollte das hauptsächlich für die 2-3 warmen Monate im Jahr im Sommer, und da auch nur nachts beim Schlafen (schlafe gerne kühl)
> Aktjell gehts ja noch mit den aussentemperaturen
> 
> Naja, ne. Eure Wohnung brauch ich nicht.... Bin ja nicht im Dachgeschoss wo man direkt schmilzt^^



Wow keine Dachgeschosswohnung aber 35 Grad? Das ist echt mies, ich würde dann an deiner Stelle wenigstens einen Deckenventilator nehmen und die Tür nachts auflassen (Fliegengitter ist da natürlich nicht schlecht^^).


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2018)

Da kann ich mit 26,5°C Innentemperatur ja fast noch froh sein, bei heute ca. 33°C Außentemperatur.

Nachts Fenster auflassen ist versicherungstechnisch gesehen keine gute Idee.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Mai 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit 26,5°C Innentemperatur ja fast noch froh sein, bei heute ca. 33°C Außentemperatur.
> 
> Nachts Fenster auflassen ist versicherungstechnisch gesehen keine gute Idee.



Es ist vor allem allergie technisch gesehen eine schlechte Idee


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Mai 2018)

Grad im Angebot:

Bavaria Klimagerat BMK 2100 E weiss

Nur der Schlauch muss, wie angemerkt, raus.


----------



## P2063 (30. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wie das Klima bei dir in der Bude ist, aber probier es vielleicht einfach mal mit einem Raumluftentfeuchter. Für unter 100€ bekommt man schon Geräte, die bis zu 12l/Tag aus der Umgebungsluft entfernen. Der Stromverbrauch ist auch wesentlich geringer als bei einer Klimaanlage, man muss nur ab und zu den Wassertank leer machen. Trockene Luft fühlt sich kälter an als feuchte, der Effekt ist zwar nicht mit einer Klimaanlage vergleichbar aber trotzdem sollte es einen deutlich spürbaren Unterschied bringen.

Und wenn es doch eine Klimaanlage werden sollte: Mehr als 6 Grad gegenüber der Außentemperatur herunter zu kühlen ist nicht nur unglaublich teuer, sondern auch ungesund.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Mai 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Und wenn es doch eine Klimaanlage werden sollte: Mehr als 6 Grad gegenüber der Außentemperatur herunter zu kühlen ist nicht nur unglaublich teuer, sondern auch ungesund.



Tschuldigung, aber der Vorschlag die Luft zu entfeuchten soll Gesünder sein ? Grad dein vorschlag ist alles andere als Gesund. Zumal eine Mobile Klimaanlage macht absolut nix anderes als so ein Luftentfeuchter, nur mit nem kleinen unterschied, ne Klima hat mehr Leistung, ansonst ist der technische Aufbau ziemlich gleich, also auch genauso ungesund, die dinger sind nämlich auch ne Bakterien Sammelstellen. 
6 Kelvin Temperatur unterschied ist für ne mobile Klima Anlage nicht zu stemmen und ist unglaublich teuer, das stimmt.
Aber ne Inverter Split Anlage schaft 12kelvin unterschied ( das ist eine Referenz die jede Split Anlage schaffen muss, ansonst ist sie Falsch dimensioniert oder Falsch verbaut ) und so ne Anlage ist zwar bisl Teurer in der Anschaffung, dafür aber Effizienter und damit auch billiger im Unterhalt, zumal es die Teile tatsächlich auch mit Hepa Filter gibt, d.h sie Wälzen nicht nur Luft um, sondern können auch Filtern, nur kostet so ne Anlage mit Hepa Filter dann schon einiges mehr. Mobile Klimaanlage mit Hepa Filter sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Mai 2018)

Dazu kommt noch, daß so ein Raumluftentfeuchter (ich hab nämlich so ein Teil) die gesamte Abwärme in den gleichen Raum pustet, wo es die Luft auch wieder ansaugt. Die kleineren bis mittelgroßen Geräte haben rund 350 Watt Energieverbrauch, und diese  ca. 350 Watt geben sie auch in Form von Wärme an den Raum ab. Wenn ich das Teil im Kellerraum laufen lasse, wird die Luft zwar trockner, aber auch merklich wärmer mit der Zeit, darum ist das für den TE keine sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Mai 2018)

Stimmt hätte ich auch noch erwähnen können, da die Teile ja exakt so wie ne Mono Klimaanlage Arbeiten entsteht dadurch eben auch Abwärme die irgendwo hin muss. Erklärt sich mehr oder weniger aber auch mit meiner aussage das die Teile technisch exakt wie ne Mobile klima arbeiten die ja auch die Luft extrem entfeuchtet, am schwülsten Tag hab ich mal 12 Liter in einer Stunde aus der Luft gesaugt, das zeigt auch wie unbrauchbar diese Kisten sind, den Trotz abdichtung, und obwohl ich das Teil so umgebaut hab das es Luft von drausen ansaugt hatte ich so einen Unterdruck in der Wohnung das es durch jede noch so kleine Ritze die Heiße Luft rein gezogen hat, und nicht nur das auch der ganze Dreck und Staub hats rein gezogen.

Für den TE ist alles was Luft rauspustet unbrauchbar unterdruck im Haus ist das lezte was ein Allergiker brauchen kann, eher überdruck um alles draußen zu halten ( Polen ect. ) !  genauso wie alles was die Luft umwälzt ohne Hepa filter komplett unbrauchbar ist, durch die Luftverwirblungen wirbelt man eigentlich nur mehr staub auf was Kontraproduktiv ist, daher brauch der TE zwingend etwas mit nem Hepa Filter meiner Ansicht nach.

Btw die drei Großen im Klima bereich haben alle Anlagen mit Hepa und Antiallergie Funktion, also Raumluft Ionisator 
Die da wären 
Panasonic ( erste Wahl ) 
Mitsubishi 
Samsung

Honeywell könnt man auch noch in betracht ziehen, wobei meine Erfahrung nicht ganz so pralle ist mit dennen

Um mal eine zu nennen  Panasonic Etherea Serie
ETHEREA Z Wandgerate. Inverter +. Weiss matt • Kaltemittel R32 - Panasonic Heiz- und Kuhlsysteme


Achja klitzekleiner Insider Tipp, in den Nächsten jahren wird der Kühlmittelpreis um weitere 2000-3000% steigen, richtig gehört Tausende, in den letzten glaub 5 Jahren war es schon nen Preissprung von 2000%, Also werden Klimaanlagen auch verdammt Teuer, und die Wartung ebenso wenn sie denn mal neu befüllt werden müssen, wobei die heutigen Anlagen schon sehr dicht sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2018)

Alles außer einem Splitgerät macht sowieso keinen Sinn. Diese Dinger mit dem fetten Luftschlauch sind der letzte Schrott.

Die Stromkosten von 200-400€ pro Jahr(sporadische Nutzung) für eine Klimaanlage sollte man nebenbei auch erwähnen.


----------



## Venom89 (31. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alles außer einem Splitgerät macht sowieso keinen Sinn. Diese Dinger mit dem fetten Luftschlauch sind der letzte Schrott.



In einer Mietwohnung ist aber schwierig ein solches genehmigt zu bekommen.
Als reinsten Schrott würde ich die Teile nicht bezeichnen, denn ist gibt doch Recht gute Geräte.
Natürlich muss darauf geachtet werden, dass der Schlauch ordentlich nach draußen geführt wird und keine warme Luft an der Seite wieder rein kommt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Stromkosten von 200-400€ pro Jahr(sporadische Nutzung) für eine Klimaanlage sollte man nebenbei auch erwähnen.



Wer lässt denn bitte eine solche Anlage pausenlos 24/7 laufen? Dazu kommt daß wir im Schnitt vllt 40 Tage im Jahr haben, wo es Mal was wärmer ist. (Laut Umweltbundesamt im Schnitt keine 20 über 30 Grad)
Deine Rechnung hat nichts mit der Realität gemein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> In einer Mietwohnung ist aber schwierig ein solches genehmigt zu bekommen.
> Als reinsten Schrott würde ich die Teile nicht bezeichnen, denn ist gibt doch Recht gute Geräte.
> Natürlich muss darauf geachtet werden, dass der Schlauch ordentlich nach draußen geführt wird und keine warme Luft an der Seite wieder rein kommt.
> 
> ...


Wieso bekommt man es in einer Mietwohnung nicht genehmigt das Außenteil seiner Split-Klimaanlage draußen an die Fensterbank zu hängen? Ein Fenster auf Kipp, wo die beiden dünnen Leitungen durchgehen und der Rest vom Fenster mit Klebeband zugeklebt. Bei diesen Monoblock Teilen mit Riesenschlauch kommt die ganze Wärme sofort wieder rein, weil man es einfach nicht dicht bekommt.

2. What?  
Eine Klimaanlage mit
1500W Leistungsaufnahme
16 h pro Tag Laufzeit
40 Tage im Jahr
28 Cent pro kWh
ergibt genau wieviel? Soll ichs vorrechnen? Wenn man so ein Teil hat, dann nutzt man es auch, ansonsten braucht man es nicht zu kaufen. Und unter 1500W Leistungsaufnahme(ca. 4-5kW Kühlleistung) kann man eine kleine Dachgeschosswohnung nicht kühlen.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Mai 2018)

Die Geräte mit Schlauch sind extreme Stromverschwendung und physikalisch gesehen totaler Bullshit.
Wenn heisse Luft aus dem Raum geleitet wird, dann muss ja genauso Luft wieder nachströmen. Kannst ja schlecht in nem Vakuumzimmer schlafen.
Und wo kommt die Luft her? Von Aussen, dort wo es warm ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich muss dich enttäuschen, aber die Physik sagt hier ganz klar Nein.


Es muss keinen Luftaustausch geben, viel effizienter sind Splittgeräte mit geteiten Bereichen und Außenkühler.
Problem dabei ist, dass man Löcher in die Wand bohren muss und die Geräte teurer sind. Dafür ist der Wikungs-
grand merklich höher und es gibt keinen Luftaustausch, der Pollen einziehen würde.

Splitgeräte: Split-Klimageräte Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Unterschied mobiles Standgerät zu Splitgerät:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.test.de/Klimageraete-Nur-drei-sind-gut-1680599-2680599/



FetterKasten schrieb:


> ..Und wo kommt die Luft her? Von Aussen, dort wo es warm ist...


Das hat den riesigen Vorteil, dass man die Luftfeuchtigkeit mit der warmen Luft nach draußen bekommt und
der Raum nicht nur kühler sondern auch trockener wird. Das wirkt für das empfinden beides positiv. Nur in 
diesem besonderen Fall mit der Einschränkung Allergie gegen Pollen ist das ungeschickt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ..... What?
> Eine Klimaanlage mit
> 1500W Leistungsaufnahme
> 16 h pro Tag Laufzeit
> ...


Ja, 270,-€, das läppert sich.  Darum lohnt es, auf hohe Leistungszahl zu achten. Und genau da sind die
Splitgeräte merklich besser, dafür trocknen sie nicht, sondern im Gegenteil  wird die kalte Luft relativ
feuchter, oder man muss alternativ, je nach eingestelltem Modus, Wasser aus dem Gerät entfernen

Alles unter A++ ist darum zu vermeiden, und auch die haben nur eine Leistungszahl um 3,2.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es muss keinen Luftaustausch geben, viel effizienter sind Splittgeräte mit geteiten Bereichen und Außenkühler.
> Problem dabei ist, dass man Löcher in die Wand bohren muss und die Geräte teurer sind. Dafür ist der Wikungs-
> grand merklich höher und es gibt keinen Luftaustausch, der Pollen einziehen würde.
> 
> ...


Man muss keine Löcher in die Wand bohren, wenn man nicht will. Man kann die auch wunderbar durchs Fenster legen.

Wieso entfeuchten Splitgeräte nicht?  Aus dem Kondensatschlauch kommt es oft nur so rausgepisst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieso entfeuchten Splitgeräte nicht?  Aus dem Kondensatschlauch kommt es oft nur so rausgepisst.


Und wo liegt der Schlauch? Die Splitgeräte haben in der Regeln draußen den Kompressor und dort wird kalte Luft erzeugt. Dort fällt Wasser aus.
Dann geht kühles Wasser zum Radiator des Innengerätes und kühlt dort die Luft. Ist das Wasser, oder das Kreislaufmedium kühl genug, fällt
natürlich auch innen Wasser an, was entweder durch ein Loch in der Wand nach außen laufen muss, ober in einem Behälter gesammelt wird,
den man regelmäßig ausleeren muss. Das ist nervig und kann zu massiver Überschwemmung führen. Ich hatte mal einen Eimer Wasser im Zimmer, 
bis ich das Handbuch gelesen habe. Gute Geräte schalten ab, wenn der Behälter voll ist, wenn aber der Schwimmer hängt, aber nicht.

Geräte mit Luftschlauch transportieren das Wasser automatisch nach draußen.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Mai 2018)

Ein Splitgerät entfeuchtet das Zimmer um Welten besser als eines mit Schlauch!
Am inneren Wärmetauscher, der ziemlich kalt wird, kondensiert viel Wasser, was dann nach außen geleitet wird.

Bei einem Schlauchgerät strömt die feuchte Luft von Außen ja wieder nach innen.

btw:
an einem Kompressor wird keine kalte Luft erzeugt! Der Kompressor komprimiert nur das Kühlmittel, welches dabei sehr warm wird. Danach strömt das heiße Kühlmittel zum äußeren Wärmetauscher, wo es gekühlt wird.
Der Kompressor kann innen oder außen sitzen, das macht keinen Unterschied. Außen ist aber cleverer, wegen der Lautstärke und wegen der Wärmeentwicklung des Kompressors.
Diesen Nachteil haben Schlauchgeräte auch. Der laute heiße Kompressor ist immer innen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wo liegt der Schlauch? Die Splitgeräte haben in der Regeln draußen den Kompressor und dort wird kalte Luft erzeugt. Dort fällt Wasser aus.


Der Schlauch geht vom Innengerät nach draußen oder in einen Abfluss.
Draußen am Kompressor wird keinerlei Luft erzeugt. Der Kompressor verdichtet das Kältemittel, was sich erwärmt. Dann geht es draußen durch den Kondensator, welcher mit Außenluft gekühlt wird. Danach geht das verdichtete Kältemittel nach innen zum Expansionsventil, und dann sehr kalt in den Verdampfer. Der Verdampfer wird bei ca. 2-5°C betrieben. Wenn dann durch den Verdampfer die Innenluft auf 5°C runtergekühlt wird, fällt eine Menge Wasser aus. Die Läuft dann so über den Schlauch raus, oder wird per Kondensatpumpe abgepumpt.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2018)

Bei uralten anlagen definitiv jap, die neuen Anlagen sind aber so ausgelegt das sie eben nur minimalst entfeuchten, manchmal sogar die Funktion haben die Luft zu befeuchten, siehe Link von mir die Panasonic Anti Allergen Anlage ist so ein Fall.  

Fakt ist aber, der TE wäre weitaus besser dran wenn er sich einen Fachmann sucht alles korrekt berechnen lässt und sich Angebote einholt, hier wirds langsam schwer für den TE die Informationen rauszufischen die wirklich brauchbar sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ....Fakt ist aber, der TE wäre weitaus besser dran wenn er sich einen Fachmann sucht alles korrekt berechnen lässt und sich Angebote einholt, hier wirds langsam schwer für den TE die Informationen rauszufischen die wirklich brauchbar sind.


Es geht um das kleinste Splitgeräte mit möglichst großer Leistungszahl, das ist nun wirklich nicht sonderlich kompiziert. Muss man nur schauen, wie man sie verlegen kann. Es gut um einen sehr kleinen Raum, ca. 10 qm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2018)

Man kann nicht nur einen Raum in einer Wohnung kühlen. Wenn dann die ganze Wohnung. In dem Raum mit der Klimaanlage ist es dann natürlich immer etwas kühler als im Rest der Wohnung.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juni 2018)

Korrekt, dementsprechend sollte die Klima auch ausreichen Dimensioniert sein, nicht ohne Grund hab ich ne ( Inverter ) Split Anlage mit 6KW KühlLeistung bei mir verbaut, vorteil der Inverter Anlage ist eben unter anderem die extreme Stromersparnis im Gegensatz zu den Standart Split anlagen, und eben das die Inverter Klimaanlage kaum mehr der Luft feuchtigkeit entziehen, die laufen nämlich eben nicht mit 100% Leistung dauerhaft sondern regeln die Leistung je nachdem wie die Raumteperatur ist, dadurch sparen die massiv viel Strom, halten die Temperatur besser, und entfeuchten die Luft nur minimalst, vorallem die Invertersteuerung sehr nützlich wenn man viel Heizende Geräte betreibt, da merkt man es am Stromverbrauch sehr sehr deutlich da die Anlage sich so einregelt das sie mit der minimalsten Leistung läuft um die gewünschte Temperatur zu erreichen und zu halten. 

Komisch das hat hier niemand erwähnt  Demzufolge geh ich eben von aus das hier die Beratung eher mau ist und empfehle dem TE mal ein Fachhändler aufzusuchen, zumal scheinbar vergessen wir das es sich hier um ein Allergiker handelt, da ist das Thema Klimaanlage nochmal ne Nummer spezieller, denn auch nen Split gerät wirbelt die Luft auf, und ohne Filter oder Ionisator ist das nicht gut für nen Allergiker, und da wird das ganze eben viel zu speziell für ein PC Hardware Forum  

Btw hab ich meine Klimaanlage selbst verbaut und selbst befüllt, die Abnahme und Dichtigkeitsprüfung hat nen Klimatechniker gemacht, da von den ganzen Klimaanlage die ich mittlerweile verbaut hab keine ausgefallen ist geh ich mal fast von aus das ich klein bisl Ahnung hab, daher auch mein Ratschlag. Is ja net bös gemeint, aber das nunmal nen PC forum


----------



## Venom89 (1. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieso bekommt man es in einer Mietwohnung nicht genehmigt das Außenteil seiner Split-Klimaanlage draußen an die Fensterbank zu hängen? Ein Fenster auf Kipp, wo die beiden dünnen Leitungen durchgehen und der Rest vom Fenster mit Klebeband zugeklebt. Bei diesen Monoblock Teilen mit Riesenschlauch kommt die ganze Wärme sofort wieder rein, weil man es einfach nicht dicht bekommt.



Weil dann ein dicker Klotz zB als optischer sowie akustischer Aspekt ungern gesehen ist?
Laut vielen Mietverträgen darf man nicht einmal Wäsche aus dem Fenster hängen. Oder den Boden des Balkons verkleiden. 
Unglaublich aber wahr.




			
				TheBadFrag;93738842. What?  :lol:
Eine Klimaanlage mit
1500W Leistungsaufnahme
16 h pro Tag Laufzeit
40 Tage im Jahr
28 Cent pro kWh
ergibt genau wieviel? Soll ichs vorrechnen? Wenn man so ein Teil hat schrieb:
			
		

> Pauschal 16 Stunden und 1,5 kW zu veranschlagen damit deine Rechnung aufgeht .
> Es ging hier eigentlich Mal um ein Zimmer von 10qm.
> Und wieso sollte man 16 Stunden am Tag die Anlage laufen lassen.
> Darfst deine Beiträge auch gerne etwas netter formulieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Pauschal 16 Stunden und 1,5 kW zu veranschlagen damit deine Rechnung aufgeht .
> Es ging hier eigentlich Mal um ein Zimmer von 10qm.
> Und wieso sollte man 16 Stunden am Tag die Anlage laufen lassen.
> Darfst deine Beiträge auch gerne etwas netter formulieren.


16 Stunden muss man im Sommer schon kühlen, weil es sonst nix bringt. Von morgens bis in die Nacht. Nachts kann die Anlage ja meist fast abschalten.
1,5 kW ist nunmal eine typische Antriebsleistung für eine "kleine" Dachgeschosswohnung. Wenn du weniger Leistung einbaust wird der Stromverbrauch zwar weniger, aber die Luft nicht kühler. Ein Dachgeschoss ist nunmal sehr schlecht isoliert im Gegensatz zu anderen Räumen.
Und wie oben schon gesagt kann man aus etlichen Gründen nicht nur das 10qm Zimmer kühlen.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Juni 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Komisch das hat hier niemand erwähnt  Demzufolge geh ich eben von aus das hier die Beratung eher mau ist und empfehle dem TE mal ein Fachhändler aufzusuchen



Natürlich hat das ihm nmd empfohlen.
Er möchte sich ohne Aufwand ein günstiges Gerät hinstellen, für ein paar heiße Tage.
Da ist eine fest eingebaute Inverter-Split-Anlage für ein paar Tausend Euro inkl Einbau, so ziemlich eine sehr schlechte Empfehlung, auch wenn es das einzig Vernünftige ist 

Man musste ihm ja nur die Augen öffnen, dass es sowas nicht gibt, wie er möchte.

Und ja der Akustik-Aspekt ist mit am wichtigsten!
Ich wohne in einem Reihenhaus und kann mein Splitgerät nur bis 22 Uhr maximal einschalten, weil sich da schonmal die Nachbarn beschwert haben wegen der Lautstärke. Ist aber auch ein billiges Lautes.
Klar, dasss Vermieter nicht 20 Klimaanlagen-Lüfter an ihrer Fassade hängen haben wollen.

Deutschland ist eben kein Klimaanlagenland. Autos für 40000 Euro kaufen, aber jeden Tag jammern, dass es warm ist und man nicht schlafen kann, weil man keine 2-3000 Euro für nen gescheiten Einbau und die paar Hundert Stromkosten im Jahr hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...Und wie oben schon gesagt kann man aus etlichen Gründen nicht nur das 10qm Zimmer kühlen.


Ja, und trotzdem hilft es, ein Zimmer kühl zu bekommen. Natürlich gibt es einen Wärmeaustausch mit den anderen Zimmern, aber auch geöffnete Türen bringen nur einen mäßigen Wärme Eintrag.  Ist das Klimagerät aus und die Türen sind auf, kommt es dann schnell zu einem Angleich der Temperaturen, je nach Wanddicke. Denn das vergessen viele. Die Luft hat kaum Masse, ca. 1kg pro m³. EIn einem 10 m² Zimmer hat man ungefähr 25m³ Luft, also 25kg. Die Wände dagegen, mit ähnlicher materialabhängiger Wärmekapazität wiegen je nach Ausführung aber Tonnen, sind es wie bei mir solide Ziegelwände. Und dann dauert es ewig, wie kalte oder warme Wände die Temperatur ändern. Es kann darum, je nach Wandart, durchaus sehr gut funktionieren, mit einem kleinerem nd billigerme Gerät der wichtige Zimmer zu kühlen und dort gut arbeiten und schlafen zu können. Auf meinem Sofa liegend darf es auch wärmer im Raum sein, im Bad ist das sogar erwünscht



FetterKasten schrieb:


> ....Da ist eine fest eingebaute Inverter-Split-Anlage für ein paar Tausend Euro inkl Einbau, so ziemlich eine sehr schlechte Empfehlung ...


Die Anlagen gibt es ab 400,-€. Den Unterschied zu 200,-€ billigen mobilen Standgeräten hat man nach zwei Jahren durch weniger Stromverbrauch wieder raus. Dafür ist der Einbau komplexer und es fehlt eine Mobilität. Ich nehme z.B. mein Gerät oft mit in Büros, wenn man wieder mal in einen Trakt ohne Klimatisierung umgesetzt wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Juni 2018)

Es gibt definitiv keine Inverter-Split-Geräte inkl. Einbau, Leitungen usw. für 400 Euro!

edit: OK ich seh grad, mittlerweile gibt es echt günstige Geräte, die als Inverter-Split beschrieben sind. Ob die was taugen, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Leitungen, Kältemittel, professioneller Einbau (wenn man es nicht selbst kann) schlagen aber trotzdem nochmal ins Geld

edit2: Split-Klimaanlage Klimaworld NEXA S4E 9000 Btu | 6m Leitung
Sowas hier fänd ich schon ganz verlockend, mal für das Geld auszuprobieren


----------

